# Sharing a thought.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have wondered what it was about carving and stick making that captured my soul. I not sure I have an answer. I have always loved the look and feel of wood. But carving sticks quickly became a passion. My desire to learn more lead me to the carving community. I had never seen a more friendly and giving group of people.
But when I look back I see how it stilled what at the time was a cluttered life. It filled my hands and required my attention, becoming a refuge. It required patients and taught acceptance. It was fun and offered a measurable sense of accomplishment. None of which has change, including the cluttered life. I did add that cluttered shop. But I changed. Carving and stickmaking has made me a better person.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Or maybe it just allowed the good person that was always there to step up to the front.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

From what I've seen you've always been a good person.

There are a few things about stick making that I find attractive (addictive?).

They're a manageable scale. They're not like building a piece of furniture that can take months to complete. I can complete a stick in about a week, certainly under two weeks in most cases. Most of that time is actually spent waiting for my finish to dry. It's easy to see your progress and have a sense of accomplishment while you're working. Not quite instant gratification, but pretty close.

It's not an expensive hobby. The tool and space requirements for making wooden sticks are minimal. You can make a very nice stick with just a few hand tools. They don't use a lot of expensive wood either, in fact, you can get a lot, if not all, of your wood for free.

Collecting your own sticks is an enjoyable pastime in itself.

They're a great creative outlet. The possibilities are nearly endless. Other than a few basic and not terribly precise size constraints to keep them useful almost anything goes. The only real limits are the maker's skill and imagination. I don't carve but I still find nearly endless possibilities with different wood types and materials even within the more traditional shapes.

They're also one of the few types of woodworking you can bring with you everywhere you go. Try doing that with a chest of drawers. 

I enjoy the challenge of putting together a light, sturdy, comfortable and attractive stick. I also find it extremely gratifying when someone else compliments my sticks or even better wants one for themselves. (Yes, I am that vain.)

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well said Randy & a great topic.

Wood has been around this planet almost from the beginning. Wood is in our DNA. For early man, wood was survival. Wood was shelter. Wood was heat. Wood was weapons. Wood cooked food. Wood preserved food. Wood was art. I truly believe without wood modern man would not have evolved.

Why wouldn't we still need to make things from wood? I know I feel a need to create with wood. There is satisfaction with creating something from a plain piece of wood, something kind of spiritual. Perhaps that is the wood in my DNA!

Mark


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

There is something beautiful about the way a sharp knife slices through a piece of fine wood. It's a Zen thing!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its satisfaction relaxing and feeling of accomplishment also annoying and frustrating and addictive .

anyone who has the creative streak in them is always of good character


----------

